# Bow Fishing



## redsqrl (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi i am new to archery and have only been shooting a month. I would really like to get into bow fishing and don't really know what to start with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:wav: Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* redsqrl. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

*bowfish'n*

welcome to AT....
go buy u an old oneida (u can find plenty in the classifieds here) set the poundage around 30-35 get a reel bracket and a reel with some 250lb fastflight and some fiberglass bowfishing arrows and start waiding the banks of any lake or get a boat if u dont have one put some lights on it hooked to a generator and cruse the banks at night and shoot til your fingers bleed


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!! Alot of bowfisherman like Oneida's, due to the smooth draw cycle. PM me and I'll help you in any way that I can. :welcomesign:


----------



## redsqrl (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the info to all the people that responded. If you have any more tips let me know they are much appreciated.


----------

